# Hatbox Ghost head



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

In between casting skulls today I started making a life size hatbox ghost head. Right now I am just focusing on getting his face to be recognizable. It's still very rough but I can see him coming to life.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Not bad at all!

Certainly better than I can do....<hangs head in shame>


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool sculpt! Not sure I understand what you mean by "Hatbox".


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> Cool sculpt! Not sure I understand what you mean by "Hatbox".


The Hatbox Ghost is from Disney lands Haunted Mansion. The characters effect did not work well enough so, they removed him. Then mysteriously, he vanished from existence. The figure, casts, and molds have all vanished. I believe only two photos still exist. So no one has seen the real deal since 1969. I think it is one of the coolest looking props I have ever seen. And soon I hope to have one of my own. Here is one of the photos before he was installed. His head was to disappear from his shoulders and reappear in the "hatbox" he is holding. Hence, The Hatbox Ghost.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

That looks like it will be really cool when finished!

Can't wait to see the finished project!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

This is cool, make sure and show finished pics.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I see now. I like it...alot! Might need to build one for myself! Looks like you would need some peppers ghost trickery to make it work though, even not it's still a cool prop.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love the idea of it! Cant wait to see it in operation!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

love the look ...nice job


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

That is soooooooo cool! And I love the teeth on your scult!!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Great job! I need one of those. LOL


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

That looks great..all this sculptors we have on this forum!! such talent!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

scourge999 said:


> ... Here is one of the photos before he was installed. His head was to disappear from his shoulders and reappear in the "hatbox" he is holding. Hence, The Hatbox Ghost.


I bet the disappear/reappear effect could be done quite easily with a projector.

BTW: Nice sculpt, I'm going to have to attempt that one of these days. Maybe if I ever get all my plans for last years haunt completed, I can get this years done, and then maybe....


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Ouuu, I'm a huge Haunted Mansion fan, and I must say, your rendition of the Hatbox Ghost is pretty darn amazing. 
I tried to buy one of the HG sculptures at Disneyland, but they discontinued them because the weight of the hatbox kept breaking his arm off. May have to commision you to make me one, LOL.
Well done.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Luckily my big figure arrived without any damage. I did hear about a lot of them arriving damaged. Here's a picture of mine. He's about two feet tall.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Great job.
Cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

wow nice!!!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Look'n good!! Love the orrigionally of the hatbox ghost! Please keep us posted on this one for sure!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

scourge999 said:


> Luckily my big figure arrived without any damage. I did hear about a lot of them arriving damaged. Here's a picture of mine. He's about two feet tall.


now, I have to ask...does the hatbox light up too reveal the head inside?


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Love it


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

999, can't wait to see him finished.


----------

